# Heresjohnny 2016



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hope everyone had a great Halloween! Ours was clear, warm and windy, with more ToTs than ever. Below is a video and some pictures. Let me know what you think, and I hope you enjoy watching! John.





































And a video. More pictures below.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love all the ghosts and the blue lighting. You set up such a beautiful haunt.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this! So haunting. Spooky but inviting. The ghosts are perfect!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Most excellent, John!
Kudos!!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

The Front Rocking tombstone is awesome! I saw your Youtube of how you built it, but I don't understand how the two pieces of wood are attached to each other. Is it just the rubber band holding the top piece to the bottom piece?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

HalloweenRick said:


> The Front Rocking tombstone is awesome! I saw your Youtube of how you built it, but I don't understand how the two pieces of wood are attached to each other. Is it just the rubber band holding the top piece to the bottom piece?


Have seen this thread? http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38760

The rockers use aluminum angle, and aluminum rods to build a hinge for the top to rotate around.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You are the king of ghosts. What type of black lights do you use to illuminate your ghosts?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well, John, you know I am a total fan of yours, your ghosts are like no other. The detail and set up you create with your ghosts is phenomenal. I absolutely LOVE what you do. When I watch your how to vids, the cogs and gears just get mixed up in my head, but when I watch your haunt, all so beautifully displayed, I get right back on board trying to mimic you. You are a ghost artist, for sure. You understand them like no one else does.... I simply love your haunt and all your spectral, spooky gifts. You stand alone in the artistic community. Your music was perfect, spectral but soul stirring, it was just a fantastic display, and totally addicting.

P.S. I love your HM tombstones............


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> You are the king of ghosts. What type of black lights do you use to illuminate your ghosts?


Fluorescent tubes. I have obtained a large number over the years, including a good haul from Spirit day after sale this year.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Well, John, you know I am a total fan of yours, your ghosts are like no other. The detail and set up you create with your ghosts is phenomenal. I absolutely LOVE what you do. When I watch your how to vids, the cogs and gears just get mixed up in my head, but when I watch your haunt, all so beautifully displayed, I get right back on board trying to mimic you. You are a ghost artist, for sure. You understand them like no one else does.... I simply love your haunt and all your spectral, spooky gifts. You stand alone in the artistic community. Your music was perfect, spectral but soul stirring, it was just a fantastic display, and totally addicting.


Thank you, you are very kind. I'm sure we can get you a ghost for 2017.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

heresjohnny said:


> Thank you, you are very kind. I'm sure we can get you a ghost for 2017.


:undecidekin:Well.....I really would like to have a few Wallbreaker ghosts coming through my front windows..... But....I will start pestering you after the first of the year.....everyone deserves a few months off.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree - those ghosts are just outstanding. Awesome work!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Incredible work as always! Your work is always inspiring!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Excellent setup. Love the blueish ghosts/ghouls (perfect color) with the dark voids for faces. That makes them so much more scary. The very slow movement is spot on for them along with the their shredded wrappings blowing in the wind, like they're floating along. Like another poster said, your music was perfect too. That haunting feeling of being alone in a cemetery, with the ocassional raven and owl, and crickets, with organ music coming from a nearby building and werewolf howl far off in the distance.

Greg


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Really nice lighting.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I really, really want to keep building through the year, including some new ghosts and re-engineering the wall breaker. Thanks again.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great setup! Your ghosts are top notch and love the blinking eye


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Spectacular! I love the ghosts, and the constant subtle movement in the props. Very well done!


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

Great job! You definitely captured the vibe of the Haunted Mansion cemetery. Moving tombstones can sometimes come off as cheesy, but yours looked amazing! I also loved all your ghosts.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you! It's already 2017, where does the time go.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

You are the sultan of specters, the baron of banshees, and the autocrat of apparitions! Nice work!!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The Halloween Lady said:


> You are the sultan of specters, the baron of banshees, and the autocrat of apparitions! Nice work!!!!


And you very kind


----------

